# Problems emerging wpa_supplicant

## jurgen69

Hi,

I have a Toshiba P20 laptop, I'm trying to get the Atheros wireless card working.

Using the Howto on configuring a wireless connection, I can't get past the emerging net-wireless/wpa_supplicant part.

Here is the error message that it gives me:

 ERROR: x11-libs/qt-4.3.2-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2406:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       ./configure ${myconf} || die;

 *  The die message:

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.2-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.2-r1/temp/environment'.

 * 

 * Messages for package x11-libs/qt-4.3.2-r1:

 * 

 * ERROR: x11-libs/qt-4.3.2-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2406:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       ./configure ${myconf} || die;

 *  The die message:

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.2-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.2-r1/temp/environment'.

 * 

I've searched for errors, ebuild.sh, src complie & looked through the build log, but It makes little sense to me. 

Any help would be much appreciated

----------

## Princess Nell

If you don't need the GUI, try

```

# USE="-qt4" emerge -v wpa_supplicant

```

----------

## Jaglover

 *Quote:*   

> * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant. 

 

You posted call stack twice but no topmost error.

----------

